# Yet Another Aussie



## markl (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi,

I have just rediscovered this site. I had not visited for a long while. I have been a WWI and WWII aviation buff for a long time.

The video links are some of the best I have seen. I will have to stop by more often.

Chers MarkL


----------



## Bushranger (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey mate, likewise, I haven't been around. Good to be back!


----------

